# java moss



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

SO if i attatch Java moss to a rock or driftwood it will cover it own its own?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

syrus410 said:



> SO if i attatch Java moss to a rock or driftwood it will cover it own its own?
> [snapback]1193670[/snapback]​


yup if you wait long enough it will







just tie it up against whatever you want with fishing line and you'll be fine









View attachment 76405


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

killarbee said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > SO if i attatch Java moss to a rock or driftwood it will cover it own its own?
> ...


Nice moss KB...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> killarbee said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


Thnx Jim, I hope to cover the whole bottom up with that moss the P's love it to lay their eggs in there


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

How can you get it to attatch to the bottom. its all sand so how will i go about that?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> How can you get it to attatch to the bottom. its all sand so how will i go about that?
> [snapback]1198545[/snapback]​


Tie it to a pebble or rock, and bury the stone in the substrate so only the plant is visible


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

be kool if you can buy plants from aquascape/shark aquarium.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whoa i never tied mine on... i just stuck it in a nook in the wood or in the rock and it just sort of grew from there.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thats looks great attached to the driftwood...java moss doesn't require a lot of light correct? just want to be sure before i go out and buy some.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> thats looks great attached to the driftwood...java moss doesn't require a lot of light correct? just want to be sure before i go out and buy some.
> [snapback]1202299[/snapback]​


That's right but the more light the faster it'll grow .. but even then it goes ssllloowwlllyyy oh and some fertilizer will help too


----------

